# If Lakers traded Kobe would you still be a Laker fan?



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Be honest all Kobe homers.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Of course. Players come and go, but the team is forever.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

If you the lakers cause of one player then you arent a true fan. Till the day I die im laker faithful


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, quite easily. Kobe's one of a dozen+ Laker superstars the past quarter century, he's hardly an anamoly.

A better question is, is compsciguy78 a Laker fan?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh, im no bandwagoner


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Yes, quite easily. Kobe's one of a dozen+ Laker superstars the past quarter century, he's hardly an anamoly.
> 
> A better question is, is compsciguy78 a Laker fan?


Why are you triflin' on a ******? 

The answer is more than you will ever know.

Too my man EHL, who is Terry Teagle what kind of player was he?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Of course. Players come and go, but the team is forever.


:yes:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Terry was a backup guard that shot way too much. I liked Tony Smith a lot better since he focused on D.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Terry was a backup guard that shot way too much. I liked Tony Smith a lot better since he focused on D.


Those early 90's Lakers sucked but they played very hard and could light up the scoreboard. Guys like Threat, Smith, Teagle, Ceballos, Lynch, Christie, Divac, and even Campbell. That was when Elden had a heart. They were really fun to watch when NVE and Jones entered the fray. I remember that series against the Sonics. We took two games from them and I thought we had a hell of chance to beat them. Most of the games were pretty close too.

As for the original question, of course I'll remain a Lakers fan. Kobe is my favorite player on the team but others have had that distinction. Originally, I was a Michael Cooper fan. Then I liked Byron Scott. Then, it was NVE. I didn't even really like Kobe when we drafted him. I preferred Eddie Jones until I saw EJ blow playoff game after playoff game. I always respected Kobe's toughness and determination. My admiration for him grew from there. Still, I'm going to remain a Lakers fan well after he retires/leaves.


----------



## daniel80111 (Dec 29, 2004)

Laker fan till I die. But guys like Kobe that have so much will to win dont come along often. Kobe refuses to lose, bottom line. I m sure it will never come down to trading Kobe. haha


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Of course. Players come and go, but the team is forever.


 Simple like that! :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you triflin' on a ******?
> ...


Teagle was the type of player you'd like to forget, sort of like a Derek Fisher, at least in the sense that they really shouldn't have been any more than backup guards, yet played like they were starters. Teagle was a backup (whereas Fisher had years where he started), but both shot like they were bonafide starters. Thankfully his tenure was short (not so for Fisher unfortunately). 

Those days were awfully dark, and boring, and they have been stricken from memory (by me). Though NVE and EJ were good holdovers until the dynasty finally got rolling in the later 90’s.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

Nah I don't think I could do that. Probably have to move to Kobe's team.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Laker Fan 4 Life!!  *


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes definitely. 

I only started to really follow NBA basketball in recent years, and was hooked on due to the domination of the Shaq-Kobe combo. Despite that, I'd remain a fan of this proud and successful franchise even when my favorite player is no longer on this team.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Honestly, I'd still follow and root for the Lakers, but I would also have to adopt Kobe's new team. I started liking the Lakers when Kobe arrived, Kobe is my boy. :yes:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that Teagle left the Lakers after the 91-92 season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, although I would be EXTREMELY pissed off and disappointed in the decision.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Of course. Players come and go, but the team is forever.


exactly


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

n e way HS drop out wuts with ur "BOY" having a shirtless picture of u up on as his avatar:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

I've been a Lakers fan since the early 80's, and even though I haven't lived in California for years they are still my team.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Mikan, Baylor, West, Wilt, Kareem, Magic, Worthy, Shaq, Kobe...

Yeah, i´ll be here...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If I can love the team sans Magic, I can love the team sans Kobe. :yes:


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Even more so.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> Even more so.


I'm surprised, I thought after Fisher went to GS you'd become a Warrior fan.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I actually liked Shaq more than Kobe as a Laker, and Im still here and will continue to go to Laker games. Pretty hard to shake off being a Laker fan when your dad just drills it in your head at a young age that you should bleed purple and gold.:shy:


----------



## KOBE_MVP (Jan 31, 2005)

Most of the Lakers fans in LA only go to Lakers games because of KOBE. At the beginning of the season every game Staples Center was sold out, but since KOBE has been injuired you can see sits empty. AKA half of them only come for KOBE.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm surprised, I thought after Fisher went to GS you'd become a Warrior fan.


Actually, I became a pretty big fan of the Heat. Maybe you can go figure why.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I became a pretty big fan of the Heat. Maybe you can go figure why.


I already knew.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Be honest all Kobe homers.


If you are a Laker fan, you will love LA forever


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If they traded Kobe and , Kobe wanted to be here I would be pissed off with the team for a long *** time. 

But I love the Lakers so I'd be back but I would follow Kobe's career and root for the team he played on. He's one of the alltime greats probably gonna end up the 2nd best guard ever in Lakers history. He's gonna surpass Jerry West in Lakers lure soon. Magic is the greatest player in NBA history , I think even better than MJ but yeah Kobe will have that 2nd spot as far as Laker guards.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Of course. Players come and go, but the team is forever.


:yes: :yes:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> If they traded Kobe and , Kobe wanted to be here I would be pissed off with the team for a long *** time.
> 
> But I love the Lakers so I'd be back but I would follow Kobe's career and root for the team he played on. *He's one of the alltime greats probably gonna end up the 2nd best guard ever in Lakers history. He's gonna surpass Jerry West in Lakers lure soon. Magic is the greatest player in NBA history , I think even better than MJ but yeah Kobe will have that 2nd spot as far as Laker guards*.


Not gonna happen, Jazzy1... West is untouchable.

But becoming the third greatest guard in Laker history is a damn fine distinction...


----------

